# poorboys black hole Any good??



## Bulletboy (Jul 9, 2014)

Poorboys black hole Any good??

Anyone tried it on a black TT

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/glazes/po ... d_494.html


----------



## jordh1987 (Jul 24, 2014)

yeah I have this its awesome, goes on and comes off easily and leaves a lovely finish. I normally do two coats and finish with poor boys natty wax... I have a dark grey TT


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I've used it after a machine polish and before a coat of wax. I think it gives a good depth to the colour as well. It also contains some fillers to help with masking some swirls if you have any. Apply with a polisher or by hand. Gets a thumbs up from me [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

This stuff was recommended by the guy who detailed mine a few months ago. I've used it a few times now and it is very easy to apply (and easy off) and a very good depth of colour. Not ridiculously expensive either.

Apparently it's very good on any hard colours eg blues, greys, black, etc.

Got a good few coats of DoDo Blue Velvet Pro on mine now and the Poorboys is an easy - in between - application to keep the colour deep and lustrous.


----------



## Charlie15 (May 17, 2014)

Yeah I have used it. Applied two coats by machine. Its very effective, and has reasonable filling ability. I used it on a missano red QS.

There was a thread somewhere on detailing world showing its filling capabilities and the benefits of additional coats.

I'd recommend a decent durable wax on top to lock in the finish.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

+1 to everything here. Easy on and off and leaves a lovely finish.


----------



## jordh1987 (Jul 24, 2014)

Gave mine a blast over last night  this stuff goes on so well and rubs off beautifully


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Brilliant great depth and shine great product


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

After reading the title I wasn't sure if I should even look at this thread!


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

davectr said:


> After reading the title I wasn't sure if I should even look at this thread!


You've probably watched far too many Carry On films over the years. :lol:


----------

